# More Detail on Track of 200 lb Tarpon



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

This is the detailed analysis of the track of the 200 lb tarpon we satellite tagged in Texas this year.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome info, thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Maximum depth of the fish was 185 feet. Who ways tarpon don't swim out deep?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

How long did you track it for?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like it really liked SPI!


----------

